# Plasmaball does it wear out ?



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm trying to find out if my plasmaball dimmed out petty much to being invisible in daylight because of wear and if so, what? The sphere itself, or the high voltage circuit? 
Just wondering if it is fixable...


----------



## Chris M. (Jan 10, 2002)

The same thing has happened to all of my plasma balls and tubes too. I`ve had 3 different kinds now over the past few years- 4 inch and 8 inch balls, and a "plasma tube" which is just exactly the same as the balls, but taller and tubular. After some time of operation, could be as little as a few weeks, several hours every day, I begin to notice the crispness of the "streamers" is fading, and eventually they blur right out and become very undefined. Touching a finger to the glass, which when new would result in a bright blue/white streamer attracted to where I touch it, now results only in a blueish haze. These have all been the type that run from a 12vDC "wall wart" transformer, not the older (and these days, harder to find) mains powered type.

I have a couple theories as to why this happens, but before I try to explain what I think, and thouroughly confuse everyone including me, it`d be better if someone more knowledgeable out there could offer the correct explanation.

So, anyone know?


----------



## vcal (Jan 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by BlackBart:
*I'm trying to find out if my plasmaball dimmed out petty much to being invisible in daylight because of wear and if so, what? The sphere itself, or the high voltage circuit? 
Just wondering if it is fixable...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Would advise you to try another transformer (wart),-I realize that they don't malfunction very often, but I used a different wart (supposedly same voltage), and it cleared up the problem.







Also, just for edification, measure the (12v.?) voltage on the original transformer and see if it is 15v.+ -it _should be_. 

Another thing-some units will have an *adjustment screw* on the bottom that can also be used to create some really bizzare effects!

-Yet one more thing



, I use a rheostat (dimmer) on the main power cord by splicing it into the mains circuit. Use the dimmer on the plug PRONGS and wire a small piece of extension cord with a wall plug attached. Am I crazy?-you bet! -but it _works_.





theelectricalmadman

(not responsible for any conflagrations that may result though)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 10, 2002)

Mine are line powered. I took one apart to look for the adjustment pot, but it doesn't have one.










The big insulator/socket in the center is porcelain, not plastic.
There's an interlock switch to prevent somebody from taking off the globe and putting their fingers in the socket, but it's easily defeated, so it is usable as a source of hig frequency HV for experimentation.


----------

